# Michael Bush



## CharlieN (Feb 23, 2011)

His sites been bookmarked in my browser for several years. Lot of good stuff there as well as what he shares here. My grandkids love the pictures he has


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes, I agree. Mike is obe of our best contributors to the benefit of us all!!!! Sites like his and the late Dave Cushmans are a godsend!!!


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

Daddy'sBees said:


> Mike is obe of our best contributors and the late Dave Cushmans are a godsend!!!


 Dont forget the late George Imirie 
http://pinkpages.chrisbacherconsulting.com


----------



## Marty Daly (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm a newbie to this site, but quickly learned that if I saw the name Michael Bush next to a post, it was a good idea to read it. What a wealth of good common sense and knowledge.
--- marty ---


----------



## Growing Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

Whenever folks ask me about the ins and outs of beekeeping I give them my opinions (of course) then I send them to this forum AND Michael's website. Bare bones, common sense, don't fret so much, just the facts maam' information. A treasure.

Oh, George's Pink pages are a treasure trove too. Cranky old Beek that he was.


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Agreed. A hearty thanks.


----------



## BoilerJim (Apr 15, 2011)

From a newbee............THANK YOU!


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

When asking a question here I know that there are several that have much experience. I however, don't know many of them. Some do come up from time to time and I can recogniz. M.B. however isn't one I don't recognize!!! I know and have thanked him on several occasions. He spends much time answering new beeks (as I am) questions. He is also quick to point out that there are several different options, but will tell you what has worked well for him. When I thought about it there was much time taken on one occasion and it was a TREMENDOUS help to me. I for one thank God for folks like you Michael that help to better beekeepers, and beekeeping as a whole!!!


----------



## ekervina (May 18, 2009)

I've always admired that he almost always tells what his experience has been and what he has seen, rather than saying "bees WILL do this" or "bees WILL NOT do that." In just over a year of keeping bees, I've seen my bees do several things experienced people insisted they could not or would not do. Consequently, if someone makes a blanket declaration about bee behavior, I tend to doubt them. If they share their experience - as M.B. does - I tend to stop and read what they have to say.

He's a guy who deserves his own thank-you thread, I think, and I'm pleased to be able to contribute my applause.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Funny, I was just thinking about this this morning.

I noticed that MB was nearing 34,000 and I thought, "How many times has he taken the time to answer the same dumb questions from people like me?" I've only been here for a year and a half or so, and already I've seen him patiently repeating himself many times over for the benefit of different people.

PLUS, when your spouse gets on you for spending too much time on BeeSource, you can always say "Well, Michael Bush has like, 34,000 posts!!!" 

Thanks Michael. I too, have returned to your website many times as a great "book" to read and re-read. So know that the time you have spent and continue to spend DOES make a difference.


Adam


----------



## Batman (Jun 7, 2009)

Agreed, Michael is very knowledgable and always willing to give help when needed. His site is bookmarked. I would think it would be a real experience to work with him for a season.

C2


----------



## hikerboy (Apr 26, 2007)

I echo everyone's post..he's helped out tremendously (as have some others) and I always search his website before asking a dumb question.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Who needs bookmarks, I keep his site open in a tab in Firefox and on my iPhone at all times!


----------



## SteveBee (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, Michael. Just in my second year of beekeeping, I've used your advice and website many times.


----------



## Scottyd (Apr 17, 2011)

I only been involved with beekeeping for a very short time but have come to realize Mr. Bush's posts are always ones to take extra note on!

Thank you for your contributions


----------



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

What they all said. Every time my beekeeping friend (accomplice) and I discuss beekeeping matters MB's name and ideas are considered. If Steve doesn't bring them up, I do. Frequently I read http://bushfarms.com/bees.htm and always when I am puzzled about something in the hive.

Thank you Michael Bush!

Greg


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Is Michael Bush - GOD?


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

no that would be Jesus. Michael is a great guy that has benefited many of us greatly and we are just expressing that to him.


----------



## downhome (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr. Bush,
Just wanted to add my thanks too. I always know when you post on my thread or anyone elses for that matter, it is something that I am going to need to read. I also know it is info that is right on the money. I sincerely appreciate you taking the time to repeat yourself to each person who is looking for bee info. And I have repeatedly referred to your website for its wealth of info. I want to give a deep and heartfelt "Thank YOU!" 

downhome


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you Mike and the other "old timers".


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

I have never waited more than 24 hrs for him to return my email. Michael Bush is a top shelfer in my book, not to mention the best bee information site going. Thanks Michael you are an asset to the culture. The Lord bless you! Lb


----------



## DavidP2211 (Jun 7, 2010)

Ditto on the kuddos to him. 

I'm on my third year with 12 hives and the information presented on his website is the foundation of my beekeeping. To this day, I am also amazed that he actually returned every e-mail I have sent him asking for help on some issue.

I just realized that this is my first post after being on here for a year...


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Question; If you had to name the book that Michael Bush will come up with soon, what would you call it?

I would propose; "The BEe Gospel -according to Michael Bush"


----------



## pascopol (Apr 23, 2009)

My vote:

LAZY BEEKEEPING ( chapter of his website)


----------



## buhbee (Oct 17, 2010)

The Holy Beeble
War And Bees
My Brother's BeeKeeper
Bee Your Own Keeper
A Brief History of Hive


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have a few I've been kicking around, but it's interesting to hear your suggestions. Thanks for the Kudos.


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

To Bee or Not to BEE


----------



## tommyt (Aug 7, 2010)

*asset to the culture* for sure 

1 bee 2 bee 8 bee
Bee via Bush 

Bee & Bush


Thanks for all here and there


Tommyt


----------



## DewBee (Mar 24, 2011)

Bee-ting around the Bush.


----------



## jusme (Mar 28, 2011)

:applause:


DewBee said:


> Bee-ting around the Bush.


Oh, now that's a good one!! 

Thank you Michael. I've learned more from your posts and your website than anything I've learned in the books and videos. Thanks so much for all your efforts, it's trully appreciated!! I don't know how you do it!! :applause:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

At least when people are "beating around the bush" they are not "beating the bushes".


----------



## Ben Franklin (May 3, 2011)

Remember the little chimpmuks.. Thank You,,,No Thank You!!!!
WE all Thank You!!!


----------



## kilnrat (Feb 10, 2010)

I want to give an amen for all the complements given to Michael Bush. I am in my 2nd year of beekeeping and his comments to my posting and the information available on his websites have been the BEST!!!!! Thanks for the poop.


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

I like the Lazy Beekeeper title idea. I'd buy it! I think it would hit a specific target market within beekeeping while at the same time folks might buy it to compare against what they are doing now.

I'll bet Michael can sit down right now with a pencil and write out 50 one line sentences for suggested chapters, then number them in the order for the book and get a start on it.

Not sure about the publishing steps. I have two family members that wrote books and each said they wrote a little and sent it to a publisher who looks over such things as is it unique and can they sell it, before you write the entire thing.

One family member ended up going with a not so well known publisher (it was a history book) and could not get it off the ground. 

The other was a gang expert out of LA County, California and the publisher said it would not have a large enough group of readers to support it. And the information contained within it should not be published because it had to much law enforcement details that the gangs did not need to know. Now he has gang cops calling him from all over the country wanting a copy of the unpublished version and asking him to do talks (the word got out on the street he wrote it and did not publish it).

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Skilter (Mar 23, 2011)

As a new Beek... all I can say about his site is: GIT SOME!

no really... you are the one that made me build my own tbh and work a langstroth at the same time as a new beek in order to see what happens. I work WAY too much, but have a little time here and a little there to go out on the internet to try and watch a vid or two and read an article every once in a while... THANK YOU for your posts... and your links.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Michaels my friend and go to guy for information. 

Thanks,

Don


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

D Semple said:


> Michaels my friend and go to guy for information. Thanks, Don



Don, given where you live I hope you know Cecil and Joli. They have forgotten more about beekeeping then I'll ever know. 

Check out the link if you don't know them. Call them and you will have a local resource that is way good. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?225698-Beginning-Beekeeping-Classes-Kansas-City

Oh, better add Michael Bush rules and I'm looking forward to his book. (that way my post is not deleted because it's off topic)

Mark


----------

